# Preamplificador para STK4048II con TDA



## adri_ariel_05 (Nov 29, 2010)

Buenas a todos, arme una potencia con un STK4048II (150W) que de por cierto me costo bastante al enfrentarme a integrados truchos pero al fin pude encontrar unos bastante similares a los originales que hasta ahora no me trajo problemas. El ampli mas que nada lo hice como amplificador de voz o instrumentos (guitarra o bajo) para mi banda. Actualmente compramos una consolita mexcladora que tiene solo control de volumen individual y volumen master, pero no tiene una gran salida a la potencia y no exito al stk para que rinda los 150W, no llego ni a hacer que suene unos 30W (con eso les digo todo). Entonces se me ocurrio hacer un pre yo, usando algun AO como por ejemplo un tda2003 o algo parecido, ya que probe con TL082 y no rinde lo que deberia...alguien tiene algun esquema de como lograrlo ??? Gracias a todos saludos.


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 1, 2010)

Es raro que con TL no lleges a exitar bien la entrade del STK, podes subir el diagrama usado?


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Dic 1, 2010)

Hola, si te adjunto el diagrama usado, que segun varios aca no es un muy buen diceño. Gracias Saludos.


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 1, 2010)

Aha, ahi tenes una fuerte atenuacion por parte del control de tonos pasivo que se encuntra a la salida del segundo operacional, proba tomando la selañ en la pata positiva de conectadoa ala salida del segundo operacional,

Es necesario que el pre tenga un control de tonos? si es asi podes usar otro circuito con mayor nivel de salida!

Proba lo anterior y comentanos!

Saludos!!


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 1, 2010)

adri_ariel_05 dijo:


> Hola, si te adjunto el diagrama usado, que segun varios aca no es un muy buen diceño . . .



El diseño circuital del primer amplificador operacional no es correcto,  es una invencion de alguien que coloco los componentes a la "voluntad de  Alá".

Si ya recibio las opiniones de ese circuito, ¿por que insiste con ese circuito?.
En el portal web de saber electronica, existen mejores diseños que esa "invencion" que usted piensa imponer a los foristas.



pipa09 dijo:


> Aha, ahi tenes una fuerte atenuacion por parte del control de tonos pasivo . . .



Ese tipo de control de tonos se ubica *antes de un pre-amplificador*, no al final como lo indica Pipa09.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Dic 1, 2010)

Yo no insisto con usar ese, me han pedido que muestre el que estaba usando y no me daba resultados, por ese motivo estoy buscando algun esquema que sepan que funciona, no, no es necesario que tenga control de graves y agudos, con volumen me alcanza. Gracias.


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 2, 2010)

adri_ariel_05 dijo:


> . . . Actualmente compramos una consolita mexcladora que tiene solo control de volumen individual y volumen master, pero no tiene una gran salida a la potencia y no exito al stk para que rinda los 150W, no llego ni a hacer que suene unos 30W . . .



Es muy probable que usted necesite un *preamplificador para el (los) microfono(s)*; porque el voltaje estandar para las entradas de los amplificadores es 775mV o 1V.
¿Que esta usando como preamplificador para la etapa de potencia?



adri_ariel_05 dijo:


> . . . con volumen me alcanza . . .



Para esa funcion le sirve la consolita que compro.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Dic 2, 2010)

La etapa de potencia no tiene pre alguno, la potencia que esta en un gabinete tiene 2 canales de 150W y la entrada es la esntrada directa al circuito. La consolita mezcladora que actua como "pre" no tiene la suficiente salida para exitar el stk, por eso mismo estoy buscando hacer un pre que no es necesario que tenga control de tonos, puez no estoy armando un equipo de musica, sino una potencia para voz o para amplificar instrumentos, por ejemplo, podria yo hacer una simple etapa con un AO calculando las resistencias para tener a la salida la tension necesaria para exitar el stk por ejemplo con un tda2003? Gracias.


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 2, 2010)

Aca te dejo un circuito simple,


A ese circuito podes modificar la ganacia a tu gusto, y como operacional podes usar el TL072, 4558 o bien un 5532, usa una fuente simple!

Y para el volumen podes agregar un pote de entrada.

Saludos!!


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 2, 2010)

adri_ariel_05 dijo:


> . . . La consolita mezcladora que actua  como "pre" no tiene la suficiente salida para exitar el stk . . .



Si esa consolita es pasiva (carece de fuente), no espere que amplifique las señales que le conecte.



pipa09 dijo:


> . . . A ese circuito podes modificar la ganacia a tu gusto . . .


 
El circuito subido por Pipa09 tiene una baja ganancia (menos de 20dB),   cambie la resistencia de 470KΩ por una de 1,5MΩ o 2M2Ω para poder   amplificar la señal de un microfono.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Dic 2, 2010)

Hola! nono, no es pasiva, usa una fuente de 12V de continua, voy a probar el circuito! gracias! en cuanto pueda lo monto y les comento. gracias nuevamente


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 2, 2010)

adri_ariel_05 dijo:


> Hola! nono, no es pasiva, usa una fuente de 12V de continua, voy a probar el circuito! gracias! en cuanto pueda lo monto y les comento. gracias nuevamente


 
Podes levantar el circuito de tu mixer? o al menos una foto, a lo mejor es posible modificar esa misma!


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Dic 2, 2010)

Te paso una foto de la mixer, que en realidad prefiero no tocarla... jajaja . Saludos.


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 3, 2010)

adri_ariel_05 dijo:


> Te paso una foto de la mixer, que en realidad prefiero no tocarla... jajaja . Saludos.



Cuando trabajaba en un almacen de luces y sonido, tuve la oportunidad de desamblar una consolita parecida, funcionaba con pila de 9V y/o adaptador de corriente, usa amplificador operacional pero no recuerdo si lo tiene en cada una de las entradas; de ser asi, la configuracion interna es "algo parecido" al circuito anteriormente señalado.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Dic 3, 2010)

Si, me imagino que no sera gran cosa, un AO comun, en configuracion sumador y listo, pero bueno, el precio es el montaje, porque el circuito que tiene debe ser como vos decis algo muy sencillo, yo estoy trabajando en una casa de electronica y bueno, me autovendi esta consolita porque para empezar me parecia buena, pero desde ya que necesito una mini etapa como la que me mostraron antes, que pronto la montare. Gracias!


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 3, 2010)

Porque no modificarla, si es similar al circuito que te pase, con variar unos valores de resistencias ya podrias solucionar tu problema!

Es mi opinion claro!


----------



## Tavo (Dic 3, 2010)

Acá hay un problema principal que dijo Mandrake, que no se si le dieron importancia...

¿Que cosa estás "enchufando" a la entrada de tu consola? ¿Acaso una guitarra eléctrica, o un micrófono?

De ser así, es obvio que la señal saliente de la consola no es lo suficientemente "adecuada" para ingresar al amplificador, ya que para excitar cualquier amplificador, generalmente se necesitan 1VPP (pico a pico), y la consola al NO TENER entrada de micrófono o sensible, no amplifica lo suficiente...

Aclará por favor de que manera estás usando esa consolita.

Saludos.
PS: Yo si fuera vos, agarro la consolita y la hago percha, le saco todas las tripas y le armo algo mejor adentro... Pero es necesario tener conocimientos mínimos y un poco de prolijidad en al armado... etc...


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 3, 2010)

adri_ariel_05 dijo:


> . . . yo estoy trabajando en una casa de  electronica y bueno, me autovendi esta consolita . . .



A mi tambien me llamo la atencion, no tanto para comprarla porque era cara; sino para hacerle ingenieria inversa.



pipa09 dijo:


> Porque no modificarla . . .


 
Adri_ariel_05, es muy prudente de su parte que no quiera modificarlo,  porque requiere habilidad y conocimiento para emprender ese projecto.
Recuerde: Si el aparato funciona y usted no sabe, entonces no lo desarme.



Tavo dijo:


> . . . Aclará por favor de que manera estás usando esa consolita . . .



En el mensaje #8 esta explicado. Tambien releyendo el primer mensaje me di cuenta que no usaba un pre entre la guitarra y el mixer, por esa razon le aconsejo que le suba la ganancia al circuito de Pipa09.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Dic 3, 2010)

Se del tema, soy Tecnico electronico, podria tranquilamente modificarla, pero funciona, es algo comprado, para que tocarla? Esta mas que claro que mi solucion es armar el circuito mensionado, yo iba a ser una simple configuracion amplificadora e iba a calcular las R para obtener cierta ganancia, pero este post lo hice para informarme bien antes de hacer algo, es un tema que me gusta y les agradesco sus explicaciones. Gracias.


----------



## luis vera (Dic 4, 2010)

adri_ariel_05, tu consola funciona solo como mexcla de señal, su ganancia es 1, no ha sido diseñada para el uso que requieres, yo he confeccionado algunas para mi uso y modifique el circuito para que tenga una ganancia adecuada con el operacional que debe ser un 4558, el pre que te sugieren en el post #8 puede ser, revisa en el foro hay otros pre que puedes emplear inclusive con control de tonos.
Luis Vera


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Dic 4, 2010)

Hola, mira, ganacia 1 no creo que tenga, porque conectando por ejemplo, un mp3 a la potencia directo, suena hasta tal volumen, y poniendo la consola, el volumen se agranda bastante por ende algo de amplificacion tiene, es muy poca, obviamente esta echa solo para mezclar. Saludos.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Dic 5, 2010)

Hola! , Bueno ya hice el diceño del impreso del pre, una pregunta cuanto aconsejan poner de pote, 100K?? , en el diceño coloque una resistencia de 2M2 para la ganancia como me han dicho, y de paso les comento que abri la mini mixer y no tiene ningun integrado conocido, busque su codigo en internet y no lo encontre, es un integradito de 4 patas, asi que no cabe duda que es un simple operacional. Saludos!


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 5, 2010)

adri_ariel_05 dijo:


> Hola! , Bueno ya hice el diceño del impreso del pre, una pregunta cuanto aconsejan poner de pote, 100K?? , en el diceño coloque una resistencia de 2M2 para la ganancia como me han dicho, y de paso les comento que abri la mini mixer y no tiene ningun integrado conocido, busque su codigo en internet y no lo encontre, es un integradito de 4 patas, asi que no cabe duda que es un simple operacional. Saludos!


 

Solo 4 patas? o 4 de cada lado? que numeracion tiene impresa?

El pote es para controlar el nivel de entrada? si es asi podes poner 100k, tambien 47k o 22k.


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 6, 2010)

adri_ariel_05 dijo:


> . . . es algo comprado, para que tocarla? . . .


 


adri_ariel_05 dijo:


> . . . y de paso les comento que abri la mini mixer y no tiene ningun integrado conocido, busque su codigo en internet y no lo encontre . . .



Comentaste que no querias modificarla, entonces si quiere modificarla: tendra que aportar el circuito del mixer.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Dic 6, 2010)

Nono jaja, la desarme de pura curiosidad, para ver como era, 4 de cada lado, como un operacional, ok! 100K entonces! Gracias!.


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 6, 2010)

adri_ariel_05 dijo:


> Nono jaja, la desarme de pura curiosidad, para ver como era, 4 de cada lado, como un operacional, ok! 100K entonces! Gracias!.


 

De nada, comentanos el resultado!


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Dic 7, 2010)

Una consulta mas, si yo quisiera en algun momento armar un equipo para bajo, utilizando este ampli de 150W, potencia razonable, podria utilizar este pre ??? que modificaciones se le podria usar para agregarle control de grabes y agudos? y otra pregunta que no corresponde a mi post... para bajo, un subwoofer, un woofer? Suspencion de goma, carton?? Gracias, saludos.


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 7, 2010)

adri_ariel_05 dijo:


> Una consulta mas, si yo quisiera en algun momento armar un equipo para bajo, utilizando este ampli de 150W, potencia razonable, podria utilizar este pre ??? .


 
Si, podrias usarlo tranquilamente.



adri_ariel_05 dijo:


> que modificaciones se le podria usar para agregarle control de grabes y agudos? y.


 
si, a ese mismo pre, se lo podes agregar.



adri_ariel_05 dijo:


> y otra pregunta que no corresponde a mi post... para bajo, un subwoofer, un woofer? Suspencion de goma, carton?? Gracias, saludos.


 

Son dos cosas diferentes, deberias decidir como te gustaria que suene tus graves y en base a eso decidir que tipo de woofers y caja.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Dic 7, 2010)

Bueno, si estamos hablando de un bajo, hablamos de frecuencias muy bajas, por ende necesitaria un parlante que responda bien a eso..y los ideales para eso son los subwoofers...otra cosa importante, cuando uno toca la cuerda mas grabe y lo hace fuerte...el que tiene que soportar eso es la suspencion del parlante..por ende dedusco que deberia tener suspecion de goma que para eso esta echa no es asi??
Un diceño de control de graves y agudos como puede ser_? gracias.


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 7, 2010)

adri_ariel_05 dijo:


> Bueno, si estamos hablando de un bajo, hablamos de frecuencias muy bajas, por ende necesitaria un parlante que responda bien a eso..y los ideales para eso son los subwoofers...otra cosa importante, cuando uno toca la cuerda mas grabe y lo hace fuerte...el que tiene que soportar eso es la suspencion del parlante..por ende dedusco que deberia tener suspecion de goma que para eso esta echa no es asi??
> QUOTE]
> 
> A que le llamas frcuencias muy bajas?
> ...


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Dic 7, 2010)

Dale gracias! Yo diria que mejor es que tenga suspencion de goma...me parece a mi.

Gracias, ahi vi el circuito, es simple, puedo usar un tl082?? Gracias.


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 7, 2010)

adri_ariel_05 dijo:


> Dale gracias! Yo diria que mejor es que tenga suspencion de goma...me parece a mi.


 

OK, yo solo te doy mi punto de vista, si fuera para mi usaria el otro tipo, pero como se dice, sobre gustos........

Saludos.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Dic 7, 2010)

y porque irias por el otro tipo?? segun tenia entendido el golpe no es algo que les guste mucho a los parlantes con suspencion de carton...


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 7, 2010)

adri_ariel_05 dijo:


> y porque irias por el otro tipo?? segun tenia entendido el golpe no es algo que les guste mucho a los parlantes con suspencion de carton...


 
Si te fijas en cajas de graves como poe ejemplo, E.V., Peavey, R.C.F., Beyma, Meyer Sound, D.A.S., Cerwin Vega, Y un largo etc veras que tienen woofers , como dices tu, de carton. salvo que ellos no supieran que no les gusta los "golpes" a los woofers que usa.

yo solo eh visto los de suspension acustica en sonidos de autos, en aplicaciones pro, todavia no vi alguno de esos.

Saludos,


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Dic 7, 2010)

Si, es algo que me sorpredio, se supone que la suspencion de goma deja al parlante movilizarce mejor, en respuesta a golpes bruscos con grabes que puede generar un bajo, pero si, muchos equipos grosos de bajo usan parlantes con suspencion de carton..es un misterio..alguna respuesta tiene que tener. jajaj. saludos.


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 7, 2010)

adri_ariel_05 dijo:


> ..es un misterio..alguna respuesta tiene que tener. jajaj. saludos.


 

No hay tanto misterio, un sub con suspension acuastica, por decirlo de manera casera, no suena, vibra!
Algunas frecuencias que emiten nos son inaudibles para la mayoria de los seres humanos.

La frecuencia que emiten los Woofers, trabajan mas arriba, por ende son mas faciles de escuchar por nuestros no lineales oidos, por eso se usa tipo de reproductor.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 7, 2010)

adri_ariel_05 dijo:


> Si, es algo que me sorpredio, se supone que la suspencion de goma deja al parlante movilizarce mejor, en respuesta a golpes bruscos con grabes que puede generar un bajo, pero si, muchos equipos grosos de bajo usan parlantes con suspencion de carton..es un misterio..alguna respuesta tiene que tener. jajaj. saludos.



El detalle es que no siempre se requieren taaanto alcance en frecuencias Subsónicas. Todo depende de la aplicación. En sonido profesional no hace falta tanto Subgrave como para necesitar el uso de Altavoces con una suspensión más elástica. Aparte, un altavoz de esas características tiende a ser muy Ineficiente (Investigue Termino: Sensibilidad, SPL, Respuesta en Frecuencia.)

Saludos!


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Dic 7, 2010)

Osea que para un equipo de bajo, un parlante con suspencion de carton, es mejor que uno de goma ... hemos llegado a eso ??


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 7, 2010)

adri_ariel_05 dijo:


> Osea que para un equipo de bajo, un parlante con suspencion de carton, es mejor que uno de goma ... hemos llegado a eso ??


 
Aha, igualmente no es de carton , solo el cono y el agunos casos nada mas.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 7, 2010)

Entiende que depende de la aplicación. *Dejando en claro*, un Subwoofer siempre (Hay sus excepciones) tiene una Eficiencia del asco. Eso es una contrapartida terrible, ya que hay que suministrar mucha potencia para poder tener un buen SPL de salida.

Simplemente compara la Sensibilidad de estos 2 Altavoces, los 2 son para el ámbito Profesional.

http://www.usspeaker.com/jbl 2241H-1.htm
http://www.usspeaker.com/ciare 1800sw-1.htm

Simple.


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 7, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Simplemente compara la Sensibilidad de estos 2 Altavoces, los 2 son para el ámbito Profesional.
> Simple.


 
93dB contra los 98dB del JBL, es bastante amplia la diferencia!!!


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Dic 7, 2010)

Mira vos eh, sorprendido la verdad, me cambiaron la teoria de la suspencion de goma...ahora..sacando la sencibilidad, el que tiene goma, no resistira mas a futuro que el de carton???


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Dic 8, 2010)

Buenas, les adjunto una modificacion que le hice al pre...solo necesitaria saber que valor a las R le puedo poner...y si esta bien echo asi..me gustaria que pueda conectar mas de una cosa a cada canal, porque no voy a meter este pre en el gabinete de la potencia para que las ondas electromagneticas del trafote enorme que tiene no me moleste la señal. Voy a armar el pre en otro gabinete con un vumetro que ya tengo echo desde hace un tiempo. Gracias Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 8, 2010)

adri_ariel_05 dijo:


> Mira vos eh, sorprendido la verdad, me cambiaron la teoria de la suspencion de goma...ahora..sacando la sencibilidad, el que tiene goma, no resistira mas a futuro que el de carton???



No, al que tiene goma le tenes que empujar más potencia para lograr sonar tan fuerte como el JBL. Con la misma potencia los 2 altavoces, el JB suena algo como 2 1/2 Veces más que el Pobre Ciare... Así de simple, no es que no dure mucho, si no que es impráctico un altavoz de ese tipo cuando con otro sacas más SPL con menos potencia.
Otro compañero más que ve la luz.! 

Saludos!


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 8, 2010)

aca te dejo la imagen con los valores, y te modifique la conexion del pote.



Saludos!


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Dic 8, 2010)

Gracias! ya me queda mas que claro, que para un ampli de bajo, le mando un woofer con suspencion de carton, en caso de hablar de audio de autos, o donde se requiera golpes muy fuertes, sobwoofer de goma, vieron el circuito por casualidad??


un graciias! pero no se ve la foto ..


----------



## electrodin (Dic 8, 2010)

Buenas a todos, una pregunta:

y no has pensado en modificar la impedancia de entrada de tu amplificador, porque por lo visto tu mixer si es activo, por tanto debería excitar bien a tu ampli, tal vez las impedancias no estan equilibradas.
por ejemplo, yo armé un ampli con stk4092II, y para llegar a un buen funcionamiento conectado directo a la pc, le he ajaustado las resistencias de entrada(depende de tu diagrama) del amplificador, claro hay que tener en cuenta la inmunidad al ruido.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 8, 2010)

adri_ariel_05 dijo:


> Gracias! ya me queda mas que claro, que para un ampli de bajo, le mando un woofer con suspencion de carton, en caso de hablar de audio de autos, o donde se requiera golpes muy fuertes, sobwoofer de goma, vieron el circuito por casualidad??
> 
> 
> un graciias! pero no se ve la foto ..



De nada, y para lo automotriz, no se requiere un woofer tan eficiente por que prácticamente uno está dentro de un "Cajón" acústico como lo es la cabina de un auto con el woofer sonando a menos de 3 metros... 

PS: Yo tampoco veo el esquema!


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Dic 8, 2010)

electrodin dijo:


> Buenas a todos, una pregunta:
> 
> y no has pensado en modificar la impedancia de entrada de tu amplificador, porque por lo visto tu mixer si es activo, por tanto debería excitar bien a tu ampli, tal vez las impedancias no estan equilibradas.
> por ejemplo, yo armé un ampli con stk4092II, y para llegar a un buen funcionamiento conectado directo a la pc, le he ajaustado las resistencias de entrada(depende de tu diagrama) del amplificador, claro hay que tener en cuenta la inmunidad al ruido.


 
Podria ser, pero la verdad que prefiero armar un buen pre a tener que tocar el circuito que me da el datasshet ya tuve los re problemas con los STK, y una ves que el canal funciona, prefiero no tocarlo mas, son muy delicados! Saludos!

PD: A los subwoofers de potencias de equipos de musica, y/o bafles muy grosos de boliches e visto que tambien usan suspencion de goma.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 8, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Con la misma potencia los 2 altavoces, el JB suena algo como 2 1/2 Veces más que el Pobre Ciare... Así de simple, no es que no dure mucho...


No seas tremendista... A igual potencia aplicada, el Ciare sonará más bajo que el JBL, pero si lo ponés en una manera distinta, es como si el JBL estuviera con el control de volumen del ampli en 10 y el Ciare con el ampli en 8½ (son 5dB de diferencia). 
Recíprocamente, si el Ciare estuviera en 10 en el dial de volumen, el JBL estaría en 11,5.
Acordate de la respuesta no-lineal del oído . -3db, baja un punto en el control de volumen.

No es exacto exacto lo de arriba, pero sí bastante aproximado. Para que un sonido suene al oído como "la mitad de fuerte", se suele tomar como parámetro que tenga 10db menos que el original.
Malditos oídos complicados 


Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 9, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> No seas tremendista... A igual potencia aplicada, el Ciare sonará más bajo que el JBL, pero si lo ponés en una manera distinta, es como si el JBL estuviera con el control de volumen del ampli en 10 y el Ciare con el ampli en 8½ (son 5dB de diferencia).
> Recíprocamente, si el Ciare estuviera en 10 en el dial de volumen, el JBL estaría en 11,5.
> Acordate de la respuesta no-lineal del oído . -3db, baja un punto en el control de volumen.
> 
> ...



Gracias Cacho, Sabias y buenas son tus añadiduras... Siempre veo las cosas del lado "Tremendo".

Un abrazo!
PS: Tremendo Monstruo el Ciare ese! 
PS2: Escribí mal "Añadidura"


----------



## Cacho (Dic 9, 2010)

De nada Tacato. 


Y mirá la "curvita" de respuesta que tiene el italiano... Ahí sí que mete más miedo 
Debe ser caaaaaaaaaaaaaaro...


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Dic 9, 2010)

Ya mire el circuito, al fin y acabo me parece que me armo tremenda consola yo jajaja, este control de frecuencias de la no fiable pagina de pablin que pros y contras tiene? Esta de mas decir que es pasibo, pero para eso tenemos la etapa de prepotencia con el tl082 ...este "ecualizador" iria antes de la resistencia de 47K en cada canal mezclador...


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 9, 2010)

adri_ariel_05 dijo:


> Esta de mas decir que es pasibo, pero para eso tenemos la etapa de prepotencia con el tl082 ...este "ecualizador" iria antes de la resistencia de 47K en cada canal mezclador...


 

Tienes razon, es pasivo y atenua bastante la señal, y esta bien la conexion como la planteaste.

Pensando un poco, talves se podria modificar ese circuito para mejorarlo un poco, pero no se hasta que punto vale la pena! alguien te dira si conviene o no!

Saludos!


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Dic 9, 2010)

Mi pregunta es, si le doy rosca al pote de los "Graves" estos aumentaran??? o solo lo que hara es estando al maximo dejarlos como viene del mic o mp3 o lo que fuere, y al minimo sin nada?, La idea seria hacer un tipo ecualizador, pero que si quiero graves, le doy rosca al pote y que los suba...


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 9, 2010)

Porque no un control activo? funciona mejor, y realza las frecunecias, aca te dejo uno de tres vias . https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-balanceado-control-tono-46412/#post395216 pero modificando valores podes tener mas.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Dic 10, 2010)

adri_ariel_05 dijo:


> Mi pregunta es, si le doy rosca al pote de los "Graves" estos aumentaran??? *o solo lo que hara es estando al maximo dejarlos como viene del mic o mp3 o lo que fuere, y al minimo sin nada?*


Lo segundo.

Ese control sólo puede atenuar la señal, así que si le das al máximo, simplemente no atenúa (byeno, _casi_ no atenúa).
Me sumo a lo de Pipa, andá por uno activo.

Saludos


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Dic 10, 2010)

Buenas, gracias por el circuito, mi pregunta es la siguiente puedo usar ya este circuito como pre, o inserto este antes de la resistencia y despues del pote de volumen?? (Teniendo en cuenta el anterior circuito) Saludos!


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 10, 2010)

Creo que modificando la relacion entre R1 Y R2 del control de tonos, podes aumentar la ganancia del circuito!


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Dic 10, 2010)

Perfecto, otra pregunta, 1ro, ya el control de tonos tiene volumen no??? (eso seria para evitar colocar otro) y 2do, las consolitas generalmente tienen control de ganancia...ese control que es lo que varia? justamente la propia ganancia del laso de realimentacion??? saludos

PD: Les dejo como quedaria el circuito final, para cada canal, 2 entradas con ecualizador y 1 entrada con solo volumen. (osea que seria ese circuito 2 veces).

PD2: Analizando el circuito dado, veo que la R1-R2 son las que ajustan la ganancia del circuito, como se puede ver son del mismo valor, por ende la ganancia es 1 (del 1er AO), de ser asi, modificando estos valores podria obtener mayor ganancia, estoy en lo correcto???

Alguna opinion??? Saludos.



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Si no hay respuestas a lo que preguntaste, paciencia. Puede ser que:
> 1) El tema sea aburrido.
> 2) La pregunta sea mala.
> 3) Nadie sepa la respuesta.
> ...


----------

